# Are Liberals More in Touch With Their Feminine Side?



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Caution: The thoughts below are mine and mine alone. They in no way reflect the opinions of the staff or management of the HandGunForum. They are generalizations....your mileage may vary.

We all know men and women are very different - and I don't mean physically.:mrgreen: I'm of the opinion women tend to be emotional, guided by their hearts and how they "feel" about things. Men seem to be logical and problem solvers. When a woman tells a man about a problem, the man finds a solution through logic and reason. But the woman usually doesn't want the man to solve the problem. The woman is looking for sympathy and empathy, she wants to share how she feels about things, and wants the man to share how he feels about things. Women are touchy-feely, men are cold and calculating. 

I see these same generalizations in liberals and conservatives. Liberals are touchy-feely. Conservatives tend to see things is black and white, right or wrong. 

So is a liberal nothing more than a conservative who is more in touch with their feminine side? And is a conservative nothing more than a liberal who is missing the emotion chip?

What say you? :watching:

This is James NM, and I approved this message.


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

I would say.......no.

Socially I'm very liberal.

I am the MOST logical person I know. I tend to come of as somewhat cold emotionally. I almost never react emotionally even in tough situations. Rational to a fault. 

True story: When we were having our first child my wife's water broke around 5am. I slowly sat up and quietly asked "so how long before we need to head to the hospital?" She looked at me for a second.....then yelled at me "YOU'RE HAVING A BABY TODAY....YOU'RE LIFE IS ABOUT TO CHANGE FOREVER! Would you at least have a reaction?" I jumped out of bed ran around the room pretending I couldn't find clothes to put on yelling "We're Having a Baby!.........I then stopped right it front of her and quietly asked...."Like that you mean?" :mrgreen:

I like motorcycles, guns, violent movies and naked women.

I'm very "techie" and a total Mr. Fix It. I repair electronics and built our treks deck. I work on my own boat engines (for some reason I hate working on the cars.....go figure) and my current vehicle has 360HP. I drink beer, burp and have a VERY sophomoric sense of humor. 

I am definitely not in touch with my feminine side.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I suspect Fred40 may be more libertarian than liberal (this is a gun blog, BTW and that's no very socially liberal) but I'll take him at his word. Liberals (in my opinion) aren't like women. They are in fact, very controlling. They are sure they know what's best for the hoi polloi. "Economic Justice" through redistribution of wealth, etc.

Women tend to vote democrat because they want a security blanket of federal programs if they wind up having to raise kids on their own after a husband or partner takes off. It's the "mommy" party. Lots of soothing assurances. The liberals running the party however, are hard as steel ideologues that want to control our lives. Hence we see the end of 401Ks, gun bans, tax increases, the fairness doctrine, etc. as their domestic agenda - all designed to wrest control of our lives away from us.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

This has to be the funniest thread I've seen in a long time. I don't know how to respond to it outside of rolling around on the floor and laughing.

I would think that people that have a liberal leaning political view so so for a plethora of reasons and one might be this feminine side touching. But all I can think about is touching my feminine side and getting in trouble <Smack!..Stop that!!> hahahahaaaaaa! I thik my feminine side is going to take me to court for harassment :anim_lol:

...umm..OK..I'm done for now..back to your regular scheduled program :watching:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::smt023


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Makes sense. I'm one of those non touchy-feely kind of women, myself. I never did understand the whole "this is how I feel about it" instead of actually fixing it thing. On many occassions, I've stood with the men against a woman with the "what the hell?!" confusion.

Which would explain why my liberal mom has a membership in the NRA. Although I'd love to know why my conservative father is anti-gun. Any theories? Other than my house is obviously the Twilight Zone...


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

SuckLead said:


> Makes sense. I'm one of those non touchy-feely kind of women, myself. I never did understand the whole "this is how I feel about it" instead of actually fixing it thing. On many occassions, I've stood with the men against a woman with the "what the hell?!" confusion.
> 
> Which would explain why my liberal mom has a membership in the NRA. Although I'd love to know why my conservative father is anti-gun. Any theories? Other than my house is obviously the Twilight Zone...


Wow. Sounds like a great Jerry Springer show!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

James NM said:


> Wow. Sounds like a great Jerry Springer show!


You don't want to get my mom mad and hand her a chair, believe me! :smt082


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Men arrested for touching their feminine side.....and the women who love them...Next on Springer:anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Men arrested for touching their feminine side.....and the women who love them...Next on Springer:anim_lol::anim_lol:


Damn...you did it again!
:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:
More?
:watching:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

lol. They keep setting me up ..I got to knock em down..heh


----------

